# Beer Quiz



## masta (Feb 12, 2008)

I scored an 86%


http://www.youthink.com/quiz.cfm?action=go_detail&amp;sub_action=take&amp;obj_id=72763&amp;filter=liked&amp;time_span=latest


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2008)

I got a 93 an really dont drink beer. I think you must be brewing to much of your own! mY daughter has crush on a boy now(theyre both 9 years old) soI brought her over to his house for them to play for awhile and found a brewery in his fathers basement. He has around 28 8 gallon barrels full of all diffeent kind of beer and many more kegs in 2 refrigerators on tap. I sampled about 9 before I called it quits cause I still had to drive home. They are all grains and he has quite the set up. Hes been doing it for 9 years and has a ton of awards for them from all over.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

Just 66 here it told me "you passed (barley)".Wade are you serious I was thinking 15 or 16 before my daughter would start to get acrush .




*Edited by: mississippi mud *


----------



## Tomy (Feb 13, 2008)

60% you can tell I don't drink those other brands. I fell for Dorthy Fox the first time I seen her in first grade, and we have kept up the freindship all these years.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 13, 2008)

Mud, I'm right there with you at 66%.


----------



## Dean (Feb 13, 2008)

I got 93%. I screwed up on the Asahi Dry. I should know that one too because that it my beer of choice when we go out for sushi.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 13, 2008)

Tomy I don't think some of those brewery's ship out there where you live. 

I also fell for one or two beers and never seen /heard of those imports .


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I got an 86%
But... I guessed on 3 or four of them


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres my score:

Your Score: 26%

Failure 



You don't know much about beer. Wine drinker?



HA! I'm just THAT good.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 13, 2008)

I got an 80. I guess I did retain something from college.


----------



## moose (Feb 13, 2008)

I got a 46%. Never heard of half of them. Big ole Failure!


----------



## moose (Feb 13, 2008)

I should have my brother do this, he could probably get at least 110%.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Feb 13, 2008)

100% see I knew all that fraternity knowledge wasn't for naught, And my mother said all that frat stuff was useless


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 14, 2008)

86%, I screwed up on the Stella and the Japanese beer. Oh well, I'll have a glass of red please!


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 14, 2008)

100% here. Do I win one of the girls in the picture?


----------



## smurfe (Feb 15, 2008)

100% here as well. I have at least one bottle ofmany of those in my beer fridge. Love World Market. They sell beer individually there that you can mix and match 6 packs. One of our local grocery stores has a great supply of Imports as well that you can mix and match.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 15, 2008)

That's great Smurfe! You get to sample all those beers and see if you can duplicate them. You are really getting into this beer making! You even are having cartons and labels printed up for your brand of beer! I see it in the fridge in the middle! Go Murphy's Red!


----------



## smurfe (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, I didn't make up that Murphy's carton, it is a real brand and a darn fine one as well. I love Murphy's Stout. IMHO it is much better than Guinness which I indulged in heavily last night at the local Irish Pub. 


You are correct as well that I try these to see what i want to try to duplicate. If the weather hold out and my yeast starter is ready today I am going to do an extract batch of Honey Brown Ale and use some of the honey Ramona gifted me at Winestock. 


I also have another extract kit here that is a clone of the beer seen on the left of my pic, the Anchor Steam beer. It will probably bee another week or so before I do it up as I need to ferment it in my beer fermentation fridge as it needs to ferment around 60 degrees. I need to get the Munich Dunkel out of there before I can do that though.


----------



## masta (Feb 16, 2008)

smurfe,
If you are into clone brews please check out the link on the link below from www.maltose.com This place is in CT near wade and I have made 8-10 of their clones using the kits put together by them. The recipes in the books "Beer Captured" and " Clone Brews" all include instructions for extract, mini mash and all grain. They have developed recipes for 317 differentbeers to date!


http://www.maltose.com/Beer/beer_clonekits.htm


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 16, 2008)

Insead of taking the quiz, I went down to the basement and brought up a few Bohemian Dark Lager's...there...now I feel smarter!


----------



## masta (Feb 16, 2008)

You sound smarter also!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2008)

Since I have a very good supply of wine in cellar or bulking and if my friend hooks me up with the kegging system I will start making some beer this year as i had some from my daughters friends father and they were spectacular. I dont like many bottled beers but everyone of his was awesome.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 16, 2008)

masta said:


> smurfe,
> If you are into clone brews please check out the link on the link below from www.maltose.com This place is in CT near wade and I have made 8-10 of their clones using the kits put together by them. The recipes in the books "Beer Captured" and " Clone Brews" all include instructions for extract, mini mash and all grain. They have developed recipes for 317 differentbeers to date!
> 
> 
> http://www.maltose.com/Beer/beer_clonekits.htm




Looks very interesting, a bit on the pricey side. They have some obscure kits there though that you can't find elsewhere. *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2008)

They are a little pricey there but I guess that they have to cover the work they have invested in designing all those kits. They are about 15 minutes from me but I go to another place as they are so busy that I have to hang around 15 minutes just to buy an airlock.


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm. I got 93% and I hate beer (exceptwhen it's used infish batter).


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 21, 2008)

I got 100%, but I must admit I kinda guessed on one of them. Mmmm, I love beer.


----------



## Dean (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude! Good job! Even with the guesses....

Now, since you love beer, what is stopping you from making MUCH BETTER BEER than you buy? Masta, Smurfe, and I can help you out!


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 22, 2008)

Dean said:


> Dude! Good job! Even with the guesses....
> 
> Now, since you love beer, what is stopping you from making MUCH BETTER BEER than you buy? Masta, Smurfe, and I can help you out!




I'm a total newb at making wine. I just got delivery of my 4th kit. I do want to try the beer soon though. Maybe that will be next. I'll have to start doing my homework to see all I'll need. I would absolutely love it if I could make a good Canadian Lager or Mexican style beer like Carona or Pacifico.


----------

